# Stings for tendonitis



## cow pollinater

My line of work is hard on your joints and I also have tendonitis. I sting myself once on my elbow and once on my shoulder once a week during my slow season and twice during my busy times. It is an absolute Godsend. I feel like new again for a few days. I can tell when I miss it.
We also used stings on my wife for a herniated disc in her back that we have since fixed with surgery and five stings literally brought her from in tears and unable to stand without leaning over a walker to upright and smiling in a matter of minutes.
Good stuff.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

cow pollinater said:


> My line of work is hard on your joints and I also have tendonitis. I sting myself once on my elbow and once on my shoulder once a week during my slow season and twice during my busy times. It is an absolute Godsend. I feel like new again for a few days. I can tell when I miss it.
> We also used stings on my wife for a herniated disc in her back that we have since fixed with surgery and five stings literally brought her from in tears and unable to stand without leaning over a walker to upright and smiling in a matter of minutes.
> Good stuff.


I've had the same experience your wife has CP. Its amazing just how fast BVT works.
Susan


----------



## No_Bivy

my elbow feels good even after a few hrs after the sting...well three. How often and how much?


----------



## Allen Dick

Intersting. 

Stings work for some, but not for all. In fact, we've had people working for us who developed painful ankle joints after being stung in the ankles while working. I've had it happen myself, not every time, but once in a while, and I'm pretty much immune. 100 stings or more, which I'd get some days did not ever faze me.

I tend to get tennis elbow from grabbing empty supers with one hand and swinging them around to where I want them, and I recall, at a convention years back, volunteering for a demo when Chas Mraz needed a volunteer. He located the pain, marked it with a pen, and stung me dead centre. 

It made no difference to the elbow. It hurt just the dsame afterwards. 

I tried it again a few times, with more bees, and got the same result -- nothing except some sting welts. 

So, YMMV.


----------



## No_Bivy

allend said:


> Intersting.
> 
> Stings work for some, but not for all. In fact, we've had people working for us who developed painful ankle joints after being stung in the ankles while working. I've had it happen myself, not every time, but once in a while, and I'm pretty much immune. 100 stings or more, which I'd get some days did not ever faze me.
> 
> I tend to get tennis elbow from grabbing empty supers with one hand and swinging them around to where I want them, and I recall, at a convention years back, volunteering for a demo when Chas Mraz needed a volunteer. He located the pain, marked it with a pen, and stung me dead centre.
> 
> It made no difference to the elbow. It hurt just the dsame afterwards.
> 
> I tried it again a few times, with more bees, and got the same result -- nothing except some sting welts.
> 
> So, YMMV.



There was pretty immediate pain relief for me. My tendonitis(actually Medial Epicondylitis) is from using chainsaw and climbing almost everyday. A few years back I used acupunture which helped but got to be expensive. Thought I'd try this.......so does anyone know how much to do it?


----------



## Michael Palmer

allend said:


> I recall, at a convention years back, volunteering for a demo when Chas Mraz needed a volunteer. He located the pain, marked it with a pen, and stung me dead centre.


He was good at that, wasn't he Allen. He could find that special spot...

I took someone to him once. The guy had arthritis in his back and knees. Charlie asked him if he had any other spots with pain. The patient said no. Charlie proceeded to find spots all over his body that he never knew were arthritic. The the pain in his knees and back were masking the pain everywhere else. One touch in the "spot" had my friend on his knees.


----------



## Allen Dick

*Pat Wagner, "The Bee Lady"*

Yes, and actually, I realise now that, since we were on the stage, he probably did not go through his whole routine, and maybe there was a source of that pain remote from where it was being felt. Nonetheless, that particular elbow never did respond to bee stings.

I met Pat Wagner as well, at the ABF meeting in Virginia Beach, and her story is remarkable. too. I tried to catch up with her again -- she had (has) a website. It was not well kept up at the time and my messages to her went unanswered.

Here are some links. Maybe some will be interested, research and report back?

http://www.olg.com/beelady/
http://tinyurl.com/degm2l


----------



## lakebilly

*Re: Pat Wagner, "The Bee Lady"*

In the last 3 yrs I have been stung (09)5-10 times, (2010) 50+times(2011)68+times. This summer I have been stung 40+ times. In the last 6 weeks I have been stung only 3 times on my wrist. 
I am a remodeler & up until 09 I have had serious bouts w/tendonitus. I have had no joint pain to speak of since I started keeping bees. 
In the last week I have had tendonitus bad enough to schedule a visit w/ a surgeon. (I have a bone growth on my elbow, & suspect it maybe causing nerve issues).
I am thinking about catching a bee & stinging myself to relieve this pain. Any suggestions?


----------

